# How Much Power is Enough Power For You?



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

The R35 scene is hotting up! :flame: 

With more and more BIG power GTR builds happening all the time, I thought it would be interesting to find out how happy are we with what we've got under the hood. 

Clearly, Ive either got a massive inferiority complex :nervous: or I just like going really really fast 

*How much power is enough power for you?*


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

GTRSTAR said:


> The R35 scene is hotting up! :flame:
> 
> With more and more BIG power GTR builds happening all the time, I thought it would be interesting to find out how happy are we with what we've got under the hood.
> 
> ...





Fixed :thumbsup:















:chuckle:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

How much power????

Its easy:
- As you don`t need to engage a clutch and a manual transmission, nor need to control a none-computer assisted LSD/AWD/ and have a computer that tries to get the max power down in regards to grip. . . . the R35 will just handle everything for you.

Try a manual driven 900HP R32 GTR on T88 Turbine and you have actually something to measure. I personaly think that on such a R32 GTR my limit of driving joy and ability of usage has come. Because you need to shift precise and control the car at the same time . .. you have to feel the power build up and know what to do when 800HP crash you in to the seat at 7500rpm and still 1000 to go in a fraction of a second and you know you have to still shift up, engage a clutch and feel the power . . . to be able to control the car . . . all this experience is unknown on a R35 GTR . . .sorry.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Think its the willy waving contest going on here. GTRstar must have the biggest lol.opcorn:


----------



## Little Nismo (May 31, 2002)

I'd prefer to have handling and feel over HP.
I've seen an N/A GTS 25-t beat a number of much more powerful turbo'd cars on a track. Due to handling and driver skill. The girl driving felt better than if she'd had 1000HP i bet. It matters not the number of ponys but whether you can get them to giddy up. Dyno sheet bragging rights means little.

And i agree with gtrlux optimum HP is completely dependent on the car. 600-800Hp in an R32-34 is about the practical street driving max, even then it might be a dog if not done just so. How the car delivers that power would make some a massive difference also. I note the Jap time attack cars don't focus on Max power too much but response a lot of the R34 attack cars were mid 600hp. So in an R35 where is that weapon/dog line? 600Hp? 800Hp? 1000Hp?


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Money no object then I'd go for 1000bhp but only with sufficient upgrades to all peripheral hardware and if I was doing less than 20k miles a year.

I'm happy that the car in its current setup (approx 600bhp) in terms of stopping, turning, cooling and pressure on other components is at a manageable level for me in monitory terms and without having to worry too much about things going pop on road or track. Instead of going for more power from here I think I would upgrade brakes and cooling but after sacrificing a decent holiday last year I don't think the girlfriend would take too kindly!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

gtrlux said:


> How much power????
> 
> Its easy:
> - As you don`t need to engage a clutch and a manual transmission, nor need to control a none-computer assisted LSD/AWD/ and have a computer that tries to get the max power down in regards to grip. . . . the R35 will just handle everything for you.
> ...


If youre right, then driving a 1000+ BHP GTR every day should be a doddle :flame:



R35Bren said:


> Money no object then I'd go for 1000bhp but only with sufficient upgrades to all peripheral hardware and if I was doing less than 20k miles a year.
> 
> I'm happy that the car in its current setup (approx 600bhp) in terms of stopping, turning, cooling and pressure on other components is at a manageable level for me in monitory terms and without having to worry too much about things going pop on road or track. Instead of going for more power from here I think I would upgrade brakes and cooling but after sacrificing a decent holiday last year I don't think the girlfriend would take too kindly!


I know what you mean, at 600BHP the car works well on standard components, beyond that, certain weaknesses are highlighted and the cost of tuning becomes expenential :runaway:



Little Nismo said:


> I'd prefer to have handling and feel over HP.
> 
> So in an R35 where is that weapon/dog line? 600Hp? 800Hp? 1000Hp?


I too think handling and feel are very important, maybe more so than power, but what do you do when you've taken the chassis as far as it can realistically go for a road car, add power surely? so how much power is enough power for you? opcorn:



SklyaFett said:


> Think its the willy waving contest going on here. GTRstar must have the biggest lol.opcorn:


nothing to do with willys this time, just how quickly you disapear in my rear view mirror


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Surely depends on how/where you are going to use the car doesn't it.

You guys are a tuners dream as, as soon as you get used to the power you have, you always end up wanting that little bit more


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

too much power is almost enough


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Agreed with Bajie. Whatever power you have you will find someone with more and suddenly it will be not 500 bhp, but 'only' 500 bhp. 

There do seem to be natural increments of power depending on what mods you have gone for. My R33 in London has 580 bhp with the taps turned on and that is plenty for both the road and most track days. Maybe I am getting old, but I do not really want any more power. Better braking and stiffer suspension, yes.

Max boost setting on the R34 in Japan produces 680 bhp (there is a little button for extra excitement besides). But again, there are other more pressing things on the car that I want to do; the power is probably fine for me.


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

i think 500-600 is enough otherwise you reach the point of losing traction in any gear,which then becomes pointless as you cant get the power down,also unless your tracking a car with crazy horsepower you are putting yourself and other road users in danger,the most i have done in my car is 165mph and things come up very quickly.but i would like 250 bhp in a kit car that would be good fun.




simon


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

GTRSTAR said:


> If youre right, then driving a 1000+ BHP GTR every day should be a doddle :flame:


Yes indeed, because the only thing that makes a 1000HP Skyline GTR a pain in the ass to drive is the mission. 
1) You need a clutch that holds the power or a hardcore mission swap with thrilling gear boxes.
2) Then you need to do the shift process your self when using these 1000HP.

On a R35 GTR you don`t need all that if you keep that mission the way it is (just uprated for 1000HP usage).
1) You can lay back in auto. mode or touch these paddles with your small finger
2) When using hardcore 1000HP, you can just floor the car and let the auto do what it does or again just fiddle a paddle.

So a billion time less involving then shifting 1000HP on a manual mission . . . thats hardcore and makes real fun.

My tuner allways says:
- Pull out of the first Suzuka right curve in a 800+HP R32 GTR on a uprated R34 GTRAG mission (so you use a better mission then the R32, but R32 Attesa computing for the AWD) . . . if you can handle that accel. . . . thats where men gets separated from boys.:chuckle:


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

gtrlux said:


> Yes indeed, because the only thing that makes a 1000HP Skyline GTR a pain in the ass to drive is the mission.
> 1) You need a clutch that holds the power or a hardcore mission swap with thrilling gear boxes.
> 2) Then you need to do the shift process your self when using these 1000HP.
> 
> ...


Having driven a 800hp getrag 6 speed R32 circuit car (not at Suzuka unfortunately) your tuner knows his stuff. Its inspiring motoring!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Anymore than 2000hp would be greedy.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

If you start to lose consciousness, if your mind becomes a small bubble on the end of a slim stalk, then you probably don't need any more power than that...


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Red R Racing said:


> too much power is almost enough


This pretty much sums it up for me too :thumbsup:

If it doesnt scare me shitless, it doesnt command respect, if it doesnt command respect, its not worth driving.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Anymore than 2000hp would be greedy.


but is that enough?! lol



Thrust said:


> If you start to lose consciousness, if your mind becomes a small bubble on the end of a slim stalk, then you probably don't need any more power than that...


Now we know how what happened to Gazza


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL, all good comments but as some have said it depends on the car, and what it is being used for and how much "spunk" the driver has! Having been in the GTR scene for over 15 years now I reckon a decent set up is more important than out and out power and around the 600bhp 500lbs ft of torque is adequate for most track orientated cars road! (If in doubt check out one of two BEUTs when next out on track)


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

GTRSTAR said:


> This pretty much sums it up for me too :thumbsup:
> 
> If it doesnt scare me shitless, it doesnt command respect, if it doesnt command respect, its not worth driving.


ARE YOU SERIOUS!!!
THATS YOUR MISSION WITH CARS!!!

But a Saab GM900 Turbo, circa 1996.
Get on the Eurostar and then drive it to Holland, as quickly as you can [within the registered speed limits].
If you don't book it into Abbott Racing for suspension, brakes etc on your return I'll be surprised.

lol


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I voted for 800,as this is what im running when the snow is away and i can map it:smokin:

Should be fun and reliable,the way i build it:wavey:


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

480 in the wet, 600 in the dry. Fun and balanced without being intimidating.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

**** power, give me handling any day


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

voted 1400 for fun, but in reality no one would need more than 800 on the road. Only 5 guys in UK (Tim, Mick, Andy, John B, Mark M..) could handle over 1000hp in their Skylines in a straight line to their potential


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Only 5 guys in UK (Tim, Mick, Andy, John B, Mark M..) could handle over 1000hp in their Skylines in a straight line to their potential


I beg to differ :smokin:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Whatever the power level - if you can't drive for s*** then there is no point having 1,000,000 BHP.

Quite sure the best drivers in the world don't race cars over 780 BHP - as in F1 drivers.

Another yardstick is 300 BHP WRC cars, think those guy's are rather good too......


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

I was pulling your chain GTRSTAR  . But you do have an air of arrogance. Most of your threads are loaded ego strokers. But you do seem like a funny guy.


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

250-300 bhp in a kit car should sort out the men from the boys,they go around corners very quickly they will punish most cars at brands 



simon


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GTRSTAR said:


> I beg to differ :smokin:


So do I, the driver of the most powerfull street GTR in the UK isn't on the list :chuckle:


----------



## stoddie (Dec 13, 2010)

having just moved to the gtr scene ive still to learn the potential of the 580 ponies it has at the moment. 

how much power does the car start to feel twitchy at and unable to put the power down.

As already said if the cars a daily drive its not feasable to really run 800bhp.


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> So do I, the driver of the most powerfull street GTR in the UK isn't on the list :chuckle:


Who actually has the most powerful UK GTR at present????


----------



## equinox (Dec 14, 2010)

As its ages inbetween drives in the car, the longer i leave it the less power im happy with sometimes it can be months inbetween drives and 250 would be more than enough until i get upto speed again & get my head in gear..


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I've asked this question before on NAGTROC, i.e. how much is too much power, particularly for use on a track (rather than road and drag strip).

My guess is it's going to be about 800hp as any more will surely result in massive overheating issues on track, not to mention melting brakes and tyres.

There is a limit to how much power any platform can reliably and useably (is that a word?) produce, as power = heat and that heat has to be managed properly, vis a vis Veyron's "10 radiators" etc.

I doubt a 1000hp GT-R would be a lot faster around a circuit than an 800hp one, at least not without using slicks on both cars, and would probably be capable of far fewer laps before having to cool down no matter how good the uprated cooling systems.

The real killer is the disproportionate cost of going beyond 620/630hp as once you have to uprate internals, the sky's the limit for a very sharp lesson in the law of diminishing returns...


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Surely we are talking power to weight? 

500bhp is enough in a GT-R, but rubbish on a space shuttle.


I think you are all mental!
:bowdown1:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

When Top Secret did the Fusion R34, Nagata said that the limit for power was 650BHP to give you reliability for track use as it was pointless (although achievable) to aim for the high power levels required for drag use. It's no use having silly levels of power if the engine has to come out once a month for a re-build. Any more than 700 possibly 750BHP max in a road car (the weight of a GTR) is not going to be easily usable in my opinion.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Confusious say maximum power can never be reached 

Its often easier to produce power than it is to actually use it so what level you stop at depends on how many £££s you have or are prepared to spend

Of course If you have entered the "which 35 driver has the biggest willy" competition this doesnt apply


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

RSVFOUR said:


> Confusious say maximum power can never be reached
> 
> Its often easier to produce power than it is to actually use it so what level you stop at depends on how many £££s you have or are prepared to spend
> 
> Of course If you have entered the "which 35 driver has the biggest willy" competition this doesnt apply


I second that, because this is all this thread is. Useable power and driver skill tend to go hand in hand. If its for drag then id agree with GTRSTAR but other than that the power becomes useless. :flame:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

SklyaFett said:


> I second that, because this is all this thread is. Useable power and driver skill tend to go hand in hand. If its for drag then id agree with GTRSTAR but other than that the power becomes useless. :flame:


 and therein lies the point of this thread, to find out where we all stand when it comes to power!

Going by the results of the poll, most people are happy with a mild tune to about 600 BHP, perhaps unsurprisingly, several feel 800 BHP is optimum for the car and Im inclined to agree :smokin:

*So why do I want more power than I need?!!!*

My view is this, when you build your dream house, and you have the option to install that fish tank in the wall that youve always wanted, you dont need one, you know its a waste of money, but you at least have to mullet-over :flame:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

martin320 said:


> Who actually has the most powerful UK GTR at present????


Based on weight V mph at the strip, as far as I know, Ludders R34 is well out in front for street GTRs in the UK (1740kg and 156mph = 1120whp) 

Doing the math, its also ahead of all of the UK Pro GTRs too except maybe 1 which it would be about even with (Micks old R33)

The timeslips don't lie.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

"it will never have enough power until I can spin the wheels at the end of the straightaway in high gear."


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Nothing is a waste of money if you want it and you have enough money to buy it

unless of course you are just doing it because you are in that competition


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

GTRSTAR said:


> and therein lies the point of this thread, to find out where we all stand when it comes to power!
> 
> Going by the results of the poll, most people are happy with a mild tune to about 600 BHP, perhaps unsurprisingly, several feel 800 BHP is optimum for the car and Im inclined to agree :smokin:
> 
> ...


I think you want more power because you can, and more importantly you are a mad man . I mean that in a nice way mate


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

I'd say about 750whp is enough on the road as that will light up all four wheels on anything less than dry hot tarmac and you are pretty much driving with one hand on the wheel in a 32/33/34 with that sort of power as foot flat you'll be changing gear every couple of seconds. In a 35 with two hands on the wheel maybe some more?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

blue34 said:


> I'd say about 750whp is enough on the road as that will light up all four wheels on anything less than dry hot tarmac and you are pretty much driving with one hand on the wheel in a 32/33/34 with that sort of power as foot flat you'll be changing gear every couple of seconds. In a 35 with two hands on the wheel maybe some more?


Id say thats about right, Jeffs 34 with over 1000whp was a ****n handfull on the road on street tyres and trying to hold the torque steer with 1 hand while franticly pulling the shifter with the other was quite an experience I tell ya, lol.

I reckon these R35 drivers are soft and have got it easy :flame:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Can I join in on this? Or isit for GTR only?

Personally I would be MORE than happy with 180bhp, currently only drive around with 74  lol


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

HKS570 is enough for me but I only use my car for Nurburgring and car club events and nothing more!

Maybe P700 is the maximum for me but, I voted for you can never have enough power because, The more you have the more you can make someone speechless by your Japanese toy.

Some comparisons for your convenience:

GT-R 930hp vs RS6 MTM 700hp:





or P800 Vs Hayabusa 2000c + top speed GT-R 323 Km/h = 202 Mph.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

^^^^ nice


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

I care about going fast, but you won't be going fast anywhere if the car can't handle! Are you American GTRSTAR? ha

I will lay on a bet to anyone who has a street r34/33 GTR with up to about 500bhp to beat me around Brands Hatch Indy in my 140bhp Bmw... You will not be able to do it...trust me.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

MacGTR said:


> I care about going fast, but you won't be going fast anywhere if the car can't handle! Are you American GTRSTAR? ha
> 
> I will lay on a bet to anyone who has a street r34/33 GTR with up to about 500bhp to beat me around Brands Hatch Indy in my 140bhp Bmw... You will not be able to do it...trust me.


Some people will use force but some people use strategy to beat sb. else.

A Lancer who can do a average of 70mph will beat any car on the track because other cars will have to break at the corners.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Anything above 600 would I feel be too much for road use and even dangerous


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

vxrcymru said:


> Anything above 600 would I feel be too much for road use and even dangerous


I was thinking this as I was thrashing my 612hp car on my favourite set of twisties the other day.
Any more grunt would simply mean either not using full throttle except for brief fractions of a second and/or spending more time braking really hard!

On a track day, there are very few road going cars ever made that are going to pull away from you on the straights and not many will match you on the corners, so again, what's to be gained by adding more power?

The more I think about it, the less I see the need to go beyond the stock turbos/rods, particularly as the cost for doing so is relatively massive compared to the bolt-ons needed to get to 600/620hp.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

MacGTR said:


> I care about going fast, but you won't be going fast anywhere if the car can't handle! Are you American GTRSTAR? ha
> 
> I will lay on a bet to anyone who has a street r34/33 GTR with up to about 500bhp to beat me around Brands Hatch Indy in my 140bhp Bmw... You will not be able to do it...trust me.


Who cares :chuckle:


----------



## esc510 (Nov 12, 2010)

MacGTR said:


> I will lay on a bet to anyone who has a street r34/33 GTR with up to about 500bhp to beat me around Brands Hatch Indy in my 140bhp Bmw... You will not be able to do it...trust me.


so mac what is your lap time on the indy then? im doing 55's in my Escort:smokin: 

would be nice to know what the R35 GTR can do, anybody know?


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

MacGTR said:


> I care about going fast, but you won't be going fast anywhere if the car can't handle! Are you American GTRSTAR? ha
> 
> I will lay on a bet to anyone who has a street r34/33 GTR with up to about 500bhp to beat me around Brands Hatch Indy in my 140bhp Bmw... You will not be able to do it...trust me.




How much ?


opcorn:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

There is a GTROC/GTR Register *Dyno Day* on 29 January near Dartford, Kent. We have a magazine covering it and, so far, one R35. It would be good to get a few more down there to see what power differences there are and to make it more interesting for the magazine. Details in the events section of this forum


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hmmmm, wonder who's R35 ??

Are "we" doing Japfest this year John?


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

I voted 800bhp,,,,Having gone up in steps from 320, 550-600. to 700 i think may be 800 is the most you will ever need,
as from that 600bhp to 700bhp is really a massive step with regards to handling, safety and performance...you get used to the power very quickly and then the bug sets in and then $$$$ kicks in...haha:chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I went for the cool winning 600bhp (but the torque is VERY important)

! started in the R33 GTR with 330, then to 400 and then 500 and now 600bhp with 500lbs ft of torque. Don't need to have any more as the bloody bends on a circuit come up too fast and then you lose all the kinetic energy under braking and have to wait for your turbo's to spool up again !


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> voted 1400 for fun, but in reality no one would need more than 800 on the road. Only 5 guys in UK (Tim, Mick, Andy, John B, Mark M..) could handle over 1000hp in their Skylines in a straight line to their potential


bit of a sweeping statement.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

cleethorpes said:


> bit of a sweeping statement.


Yeah, I agree. I have driven a 1000bhp Skyline GTR and to be honest didn't find it as much "inspiration" and fun as BEUT


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I drove mine twice within 5 minutes, that alone adds up to well over 1000bhp.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> There is a GTROC/GTR Register *Dyno Day* on 29 January near Dartford, Kent. We have a magazine covering it and, so far, one R35. It would be good to get a few more down there to see what power differences there are and to make it more interesting for the magazine. Details in the events section of this forum


No-one?


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

surely there must be some people in that neck who are up for it. I would if I could.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Fuggles said:


> No-one?


Sorry mate my Cub is hibernating at Papa Bear Kevs...

This was the last time I saw them together :bawling:










Should be coming out to play this spring time


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

My beast is pushing close to 700 wild stallions and it feels awsome


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Alex !800 big ones, now our new ball park
No section for that lol
kk


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

I would think 600bhp would be more than enough


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I voted 600, purely because thats what I am currently at and very happy with the car, but I really shouldnt comment until I driven 700/800/900/1000 bhp cars - whos offering theirs?


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm on 600, I think an extra 100bhp would be ince. But I'm guessing that when I have 700, I'll want 800...


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

A megawatt (MGAWOT) is just perfect I think :thumbsup:.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

you can't never have enough power


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

At around 600 it's very capable, fun on track and not too mad I have to be careful with it.
I like this power level, it seems to work well with the stock electronics.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yeah, 600bhp and 600lbs ft of Torque is adequate for a track day car


----------



## hwchan (Jun 15, 2004)

It's hard to find a balance between drivability and brute power


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

CT17 said:


> At around 600 it's very capable, fun on track and not too mad I have to be careful with it.
> I like this power level, it seems to work well with the stock electronics.


Plus 1 and good value for money at this level too


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

hwchan said:


> It's hard to find a balance between drivability and brute power


This :thumbsup:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

hwchan said:


> It's hard to find a balance between drivability and brute power


Agree but with switchable maps you can dial it back like I'm doing with the torrential rain we're having.

Saying that syvecs may be the answer


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

CT17 said:


> At around 600 it's very capable, fun on track and not too mad I have to be careful with it.
> I like this power level, it seems to work well with the stock electronics.


I would love to see some 800bhp+ on the track. That would be more fun than going straight only...........


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

enshiu said:


> I would love to see some 800bhp+ on the track. That would be more fun than going straight only...........


look back at chubbies post 
Uk Time attack winner 2012
kk


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> look back at chubbies post
> Uk Time attack winner 2012
> kk


Too many topics subscribed........

thanks KK


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Enshui...This GTR is over 800bhp (tuned by SVM and certainly goes around corners  after winning Time Attack 2012, First time out by an R35 in the UK
After your comment it may enlighten you 
KK


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

My Step from 2005 has been 380ps, 500ps, 600ps, and 800ps.

now i reached the peace of sense with last tuning .


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

as a newbie on here for whats it worth i think above 650 bhp on the road it starts getting a tad dangerous, not sure how useful 800+ cars would be given it rains constantly and your up someones rear end and braking hard before you know it. On the track its a different ballgame but then again as some of you have already said the map settings including torque are almost as important as the absolute power level (which would probably be most useful on the straights admittedly).


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

RizzyGTR said:


> as a newbie on here for whats it worth i think above 650 bhp on the road it starts getting a tad dangerous, not sure how useful 800+ cars would be given it rains constantly and your up someones rear end and braking hard before you know it. On the track its a different ballgame but then again as some of you have already said the map settings including torque are almost as important as the absolute power level (which would probably be most useful on the straights admittedly).


Hi have a word with our latest customer Simon Chorlton in his 1000bhp monster
This guy has had the lot! He Runs Two GTRs a MY12 and The "Juggernaut" his monster 
*Fact*, you can use these powerful GTR's in the wet,:clap: it isn't just the case of backing the power off :squintdan You just need the right controlling method
Ask,Guys that have them, Many on this Forum.
I have found most Owners can not comprehend using over 600 or 700 bhp and in there opinion any more is way too much to handle.THIS IS NOT THE CASE
The style of tune and systems we run beggars belief, 

I myself was very sceptical of the use ability of High Power GT-R's on the road, (especially in the wet "Ask Ryan") the first four gears unusable, *until now *we have comprehensive methods of traction control the usability has increased ten fold. David YU once drove a SVM 850R and said that it was the most complete Road car he had ever driven .Period !.

Now the game has dramatically moved on, *The 1000bhp/1000lbft Road cars are just in a different league*, if any GT-R owner is in doubt please try experience it, I am sure that some of our high power "R35" owners would be happy to give you a passenger ride !.

Why do we need them ? Live a Little! Nothing will come close :thumbsup: 
kk


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Kev throw a freebie syvecs my way and I promise never to dial it down again ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

misters3 said:


> Kev throw a freebie syvecs my way and I promise never to dial it down again ;-)


There is a down side,to life, nothing is free LOL
Its not all Syvec's you need the beast within 
kk


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> There is a down side,to life, nothing is free LOL
> Its not all Syvec's you need the beast within
> kk


Ha, can't fault you there. 

I'll just call you the pusherman till I get my fix  

Looking fwd to seeing John's car up close next year.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Enshui...This GTR is over 800bhp (tuned by SVM and certainly goes around corners  after winning Time Attack 2012, First time out by an R35 in the UK
> After your comment it may enlighten you
> KK


Seen it now. Nice conversion KK.


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Hi have a word with our latest customer Simon Chorlton in his 1000bhp monster
> This guy has had the lot! He Runs Two GTRs a MY12 and The "Juggernaut" his monster
> *Fact*, you can use these powerful GTR's in the wet,:clap: it isn't just the case of backing the power off :squintdan You just need the right controlling method
> Ask,Guys that have them, Many on this Forum.
> ...



hopefully in the coming weeks/months will become comfortable with standard setup (weather permitting) and will def need to go for a ride in a higher powered car. I've got a feeling i'll be converted to your way of thinking without too much arm twisting  and to be fair your right in that alot of the forum members are running very high powered conversions now and very few seem to have problem on the road (fingers crossed i'll be one of them too one day!)


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow Kev your very good salesman 

I agree that the GTR tuning scene has massively progressed with lots of reliable and proven packages out there. 

For me, as I do more street driving than track driving, my ultimate spec will be 800/800 with uprated cooling, suspension and braking. Would be nice to have multiple switchable too.

edit: corrected some grammar - curse ze iPads


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

sw20GTS said:


> Wow Kev your very good salesman
> 
> I agree that the GTR tuning scene has massively progressed with lots of reliable and proven packages out there.
> 
> For me, as I do more street than driving, my ultimate spec will be 800/800 with uprated cooling, suspension and braking. Would be nice to have multiple switchable too.


One more step on my car and that's what I'll have.

Not sure about the 800lbft though.

From experience, 600 when it comes in then a slow climb to peak torque works really well. My torque curve looks like a power a curve and it makes for a really streetable car.

I don't know if it just came that way out of the tuning, but it's a great set up.

My grandma could drive - if either of them were alive.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

misters3 said:


> Ha, can't fault you there.
> 
> I'll just call you the pusherman till I get my fix
> 
> Looking fwd to seeing John's car up close next year.


Will let you know when we are ready to test and I promise you a passenger ride but beware it is very very addictive


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

johnhanton57 said:


> Will let you know when we are ready to test and I promise you a passenger ride but beware it is very very addictive


haha nice one.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> One more step on my car and that's what I'll have.
> 
> Not sure about the 800lbft though.
> 
> ...



800/800 is just a figure I would like to achieve but realistically I would expect the torque to be slightly less, maybe 750Nm-ish?. I like cars with balanced bhp to torque ratio - from experience they are most fun 

Being mostly a "fast road" car I would also aim to upgrade brakes and suspension/tyres to make the best of the increased power! Cooling will also be on the list but I guess being mostly a street car it won't matter that much (famous last words!)


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

johnhanton57 said:


> Will let you know when we are ready to test and I promise you a passenger ride but beware it is very very addictive


Cheers John ;-)


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Trouble with Power & Torque is that it is very addictive, a drug almost. I remember when my 33 went through the stages to get her to 600bhp with 550lbsft of torque and after half a dozen track days I was back at my tuner saying she doesn't feel fast enough - he just grinned and said "that because you have got used to it and want moooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee" !!! 

Same story with the R35 !! (Iain, your fault !)


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Steve said:


> Trouble with Power & Torque is that it is very addictive, a drug almost. I remember when my 33 went through the stages to get her to 600bhp with 550lbsft of torque and after half a dozen track days I was back at my tuner saying she doesn't feel fast enough - he just grinned and said "that because you have got used to it and want moooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee" !!!
> 
> Same story with the R35 !! (Iain, your fault !)


This is true  When I first got my stock standard car I thought "Boy, this is rapid!". Got used to the rapidness so decided to get a Stage 1! At the moment I am feeling the same on "Eco" mode but at WOT in "Race" mode still gets me 

Not sure how long that will last though :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

and remeber I wasn't going to modify the R35 LOL


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Steve said:


> and remeber I wasn't going to modify the R35 LOL


hahahahahahahahahahahahahah we're all doomed.............. doomed hahahahhahah :nervous:


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I wasn't going to change a thing. That lasted for 2.5 years, then I had a Stage 1, and then I had a stage 2, and then I tried some beta High Power maps. Then I went back to stock, and I prefer it stock. Lots more fun putting it up there on tippy toes. Too powerful is boring for me. Being clever and getting the drop on em is satisfying enough. Fwiw.


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

I've gone from stock to full stage 4 and tbh I'm still not sure it really needs more power! I only realised how quick the car was after 5 months of ownership when I went on track and again I'm also not sure for me if more power would have help as I was on the edge of my abilities as it was lol  so for me 620/620 is perfected  although I love seeing the big power build and am looking forward to a good shoot out at the scd event!


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

rob wild said:


> I've gone from stock to full stage 4 and tbh I'm still not sure it really needs more power! I only realised how quick the car was after 5 months of ownership when I went on track and again I'm also not sure for me if more power would have help as I was on the edge of my abilities as it was lol  so for me 620/620 is perfected  although I love seeing the big power build and am looking forward to a good shoot out at the scd event!


I totally agree as I have gone to stage 4 and I am convinced that more power will not be needed for me personally. The biggest and best upgrade I had was the Litchfield suspension where I did find more time around a given circuit, probably due to more confidence.

More power doesn't equate to more skill, and I know it is my skill level that would restrict more pace


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

I run a full GTC Titan system and a Cobb at present but will be going for a LM stage 5 this summer.

Danny


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Interesting most finding 600bhp enough....easiest and cheaper power level to reach without removing engines and bolting on bigger turbos etc. I can't help thinking for a car driven mainly on the road it's more then enough but it is addictive and I can see me doing more at some stage. Could end up being that quick you enjoy it less due to not being able to use the power for anymore than 2/3 seconds in any gear without fear of a custodial sentence.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

I'd be happy with 630hp ish with about 620lbft. Happy to have more say 850 hp and 750lbft but dont think I'm good enough of a driver to use it without having syvecs.


----------



## Captain Carling (Feb 5, 2008)

What bhp can an r34 v spec take on standard internals?


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

I bought my 2013 R35 standard in Feb , was bored of the performance after a couple of weeks ; took the car straight to Litchfield for stage 2 and was bored by the time I'd got the car home (about 40 miles), so within a few weeks id visited Autotorque and had stage 4.25 , the car made 665bhp and torque capped to 630. This has kept me pretty happy for a few months but took the car out at the weekend and I hate to say it, I'm now bored of the power and it doesn't feel that quick any longer; honestly, a car of the GT-R'S weight would need around 800bhp to keep me happy long term .

You will however be pleased to know that a stage 4.25 GT-R makes a Ferrari 458 look pretty ordinary in terms of performance


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Sustanon250 said:


> I bought my 2013 R35 standard in Feb , was bored of the performance after a couple of weeks ; took the car straight to Litchfield for stage 2 and was bored by the time I'd got the car home (about 40 miles), so within a few weeks id visited Autotorque and had stage 4.25 , the car made 665bhp and torque capped to 630. This has kept me pretty happy for a few months but took the car out at the weekend and I hate to say it, I'm now bored of the power and it doesn't feel that quick any longer; honestly, a car of the GT-R'S weight would need around 800bhp to keep me happy long term .
> 
> You will however be pleased to know that a stage 4.25 GT-R makes a Ferrari 458 look pretty ordinary in terms of performance


Justin you will get bored with 800 !!!! A leopard never changes its spots !!!!


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

dudersvr said:


> Justin you will get bored with 800 !!!! A leopard never changes its spots !!!!


Please don't say that things like that mate, it'll be a sad day when I find 800bhp in a road car boring :chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Sustanon250 said:


> Please don't say that things like that mate, it'll be a sad day when I find 800bhp in a road car boring :chuckle:


you need to drive a normal car round for a week, say a Ford Focus 1.6, then you will appreciate the power more. I know as I drive a ''normal'' car when my R35 is away for servicing or broke, and it's great to be in it when it's back.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Sustanon250 said:


> Please don't say that things like that mate, it'll be a sad day when I find 800bhp in a road car boring :chuckle:


Yeah but you need to remember what it weighs with you in it !!!!


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

Chronos said:


> you need to drive a normal car round for a week, say a Ford Focus 1.6, then you will appreciate the power more. I know as I drive a ''normal'' car when my R35 is away for servicing or broke, and it's great to be in it when it's back.


I have a 105bhp vw touran I use as a daily, so I understand "slow" lol


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

dudersvr said:


> Yeah but you need to remember what it weighs with you in it !!!!


LOL, I'm not THAT heavy! About the same as a normal person and a passenger


----------



## Linus (Jan 13, 2013)

My car is stock for now. But my goal would be 800-850 at the crank in a 5 year period.



Chronos said:


> you need to drive a normal car round for a week, say a Ford Focus 1.6, then you will appreciate the power more. I know as I drive a ''normal'' car when my R35 is away for servicing or broke, and it's great to be in it when it's back.


This! I store my GT-R during the winter and it's always a pleassure to take it for a spin in the spring.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Sustanon250 said:


> I have a 105bhp vw touran I use as a daily, so I understand "slow" lol


Hmmm, am surprised you get bored of the GTR then, after a few days in a normal car, the gtr feels extra rapido to me.. same for the last few years..



Sustanon250 said:


> LOL, I'm not THAT heavy! About the same as a normal person and a passenger


No wonder your cars having to move twice the people on one, get on a diet lad and your car will be faster!! 



Linus said:


> My car is stock for now. But my goal would be 800-850 at the crank in a 5 year period
> This! I store my GT-R during the winter and it's always a pleassure to take it for a spin in the spring.


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

Chronos said:


> Hmmm, am surprised you get bored of the GTR then, after a few days in a normal car, the gtr feels extra rapido to me.. same for the last few years..
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder your cars having to move twice the people on one, get on a diet lad and your car will be faster!!



I can't imagine losing 8 stone would make my car noticeably quicker


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Sustanon250 said:


> honestly, a car of the GT-R'S weight would need around 800bhp to keep me happy long term


I'd say that, driving the car on the road, adding more power will have little impact. You need to increase the torque and that is a whole different ball park with cost ...


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Litchfield Stage 1 on version 5.1 ecuTek, with RR map 602bhp, 540lbft.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Everyone is happy with what they've got until some other smart arse drives passed them!! I was happy with my 4.25 until the bigger builds became more common....... Now I want more.... A lot more


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

I was happy with my old stage 2, then I bought a stage 5. Huuuuuuge difference, you don't see many people go beyond stage 4.25 because of cost but believe me you will never look back once you have


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

Cardiff R33 said:


> I was happy with my old stage 2, then I bought a stage 5. Huuuuuuge difference, you don't see many people go beyond stage 4.25 because of cost but believe me you will never look back once you have


Interesting. I'm currently at 4.25 and craving more power, however I have spoken to several people that have driven stage 4.5 and beyond that have said stage 4.25 is actually better !


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

I have been out in many Gtr and the noise mine makes is very different to others that are running oem turbos, it sounds amazing!

Last weekend I had a play with my friends Aventador and pulled away from him!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Sustanon250 said:


> Interesting. I'm currently at 4.25 and craving more power, however I have spoken to several people that have driven stage 4.5 and beyond that have said stage 4.25 is actually better !


Better how? probably its the best stage bang for buck!! I was stage 4 and that was sweet, and 4.25 (downpipes) just makes it more lively. I went from stock to 4, and found it mid-top end a bloody good jump in fun!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I been driving my car on low boost recently on purpose, but did wack it up to full boost down a dual carriageway, bloody hell its quick at 620bhp & 600lbs torque


----------



## octet (Mar 27, 2014)

Cardiff R33 said:


> I have been out in many Gtr and the noise mine makes is very different to others that are running oem turbos, it sounds amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Last weekend I had a play with my friends Aventador and pulled away from him!




Oh, please stop it, I really want to get the C7, but you're not helping, making me want to buy your GTR!!!


----------



## Idrees (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm with the 11% at 550bhp. 

Tempted to get it to 600 after seeing 27% of votes there though!


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm stage 4 and that's more than enough for me for now. Certainly before I spend on more power I would want bigger brakes. 

I keep eyeballing bbk with carbon ceramic discs, but I probably won't own the car long enough to provide a return on that investment. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

james_barker said:


> I'm stage 4 and that's more than enough for me for now. Certainly before I spend on more power I would want bigger brakes.
> 
> I keep eyeballing bbk with carbon ceramic discs, but I probably won't own the car long enough to provide a return on that investment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I have driven the Alcon CCX and the AP racing carbon ceramic and the best BBK is............................. the AP radical steel kit. 

The carbon kits above are approx 18k and 20k respectively and are only better than the AP Radical kit in two areas, longevity and fade resistance. Don't get me wrong if you have the money and you have done everything else on the car and are looking for that last little edge over other people in a full on track session / enduro race and consistency across the whole operating temperature range then knock your self BUT for 20k you could buy the AP Radical kit 5k ish, front and rear roll bars, a select few upgraded bushes, KW / Ohlins coilovers 5k ish and have enough money left over to build a forged engine with a few nice bits.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

The other thing you forgot is the big drop in unsprung weight going from iron to CCM.

I have drove a couple of R35s with CCM and the difference in steering and handling is considerable.

Worth 10-15k over a steel BBK?

That's a subjective question with the answer specific to each person.


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

charles charlie said:


> The other thing you forgot is the big drop in unsprung weight going from iron to CCM.
> 
> I have drove a couple of R35s with CCM and the difference in steering and handling is considerable.
> 
> ...


Indeed. I've not driven a GTR with carbons but reducing the rotating mass of each wheel by 5-10kg is significant. Physics are obvious... 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Moremore (Dec 29, 2014)

20k on ceramics is crazy money. 

£5k for AP's is sensible.


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

Moremore said:


> 20k on ceramics is crazy money.
> 
> £5k for AP's is sensible.


Alpha ones are £10k. If you track it and plan on keeping the car then the fiscal benefits are fairly clear. For normal road use far less. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

james_barker said:


> Indeed. I've not driven a GTR with carbons but reducing the rotating mass of each wheel by 5-10kg is significant. Physics are obvious...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



The difference is enormous. I had to wind a good chunk of lock off after picking up Spec V turning into a roundabout for the first time.

Saving static 5KG-8KG per corner (with wheels) ish I believe but the rolling ‘weight saving’ is gigantic (am sure one of physics bods will pop up with the centripetal forces).

The car feels much much more agile and alive than with iron rotors - obviously mine is now seven years old and fixed suspension makes it very stiff so that might make a difference too.

Plus I may simply be mindlessly biased. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evox (Dec 13, 2017)

Give me 900hp and I'm happy!


----------



## TurboSam (May 1, 2017)

Big power can get silly with fuel though my mate is running 1100 ish bhp on ethanol and can only do 1 lap or the nurburgring then has to refuel. When standard I could do 4 laps I'm now at stage 4.25

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmcq (Nov 24, 2003)

I’d say in my case 100Kw and a ludicrous button is more than sufficient :thumbsup:


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Stage 4.25, 650hp. I honestly don't know why i'd want more for the road, not many places i can't fully deploy what I have now.


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

simGTR said:


> Stage 4.25, 650hp. I honestly don't know why i'd want more for the road, not many places i can't fully deploy what I have now.


Agree. It's frankly like being shot out of a cannon. I already think it's too much for public road, so much so I've come to the conclusion that I either need to sell or track it. Anything else and it's a waste or just for posing. 

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I get plenty of opportunities to rag the full 850+ of mine.

There's something very intoxicating about flooring it on a dual carriageway with nobody around.

4-7k is just awesome....


----------



## Mozza_1981 (Dec 11, 2015)

simGTR said:


> Stage 4.25, 650hp. I honestly don't know why i'd want more for the road, not many places i can't fully deploy what I have now.


Totally agree, anything more for the road is overkill and cannot realistically be used. If you are using the full use of the rev range and driving the car correctly, stage 4.25 is already stupidly fast and not much will come close.
Any more power is just pub talk or for the drag strip.


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Interesting reading some of the above comments, especially given that a lot of the posters have been in these cars a while.

Mine's std bar a y pipe, at 537bhp. Only driven it 4 times and covered a massive 300 miles (I know, it needs to get out more!) but I am struggling to think why I'd need more. The sheer rate the thing piles on speed to license losing time is mad. Look in the mirror to where you were a matter of seconds ago and the cars already doing three figures.

Intoxicating stuff and I love it and I guess that's why people go bigger, but it's not for me. 

I've got a stage 1 map to go back on the car, and it will go on later, but more for the improvement to the car rather than power. Great for bragging rights but I'll never use the cars full potential at what's it's got now, let alone a higher figure.

Power does corrupt though, lol


----------



## Cougar (Jan 5, 2018)

The 600HP range is the best all round balanced power output for the RB26.


----------



## Irish35 (Jan 11, 2018)

Cougar said:


> The 600HP range is the best all round balanced power output for the RB26.


Agreed, 600hp for road use is the sweet spot


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Irish35 said:


> Agreed, 600hp for road use is the sweet spot


I think it all depends on where you live, and the roads you have available within your vicinity , being sensible and using the power having fun but safely.

E.g - If you live in London then you may as well sell up! But some areas where the motorways / A roads are quieter, then you can (being sensible and only up to 70mph as per the law) open up the car a little more.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Irish35 said:


> Agreed, 600hp for road use is the sweet spot


I used to think that until I got 850...


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I enjoyed 650bhp/600lbs where and when I wanted to. I now enjoy a 'tame' 1000bhp/700lbs an awful lot more, BUT.... not where and when I want. Definatly need to be picky about the time and the place. Need to get some open space to properly test it (in particular applying the power coming out of bends) but if this 'street spec' (700lbs) tune is able to put the power down before straightening up then I would say this tune is the one for the road. Probably more like 850bhp at standard red line.


----------



## Juice (Jun 21, 2009)

I***8217;ve got 665hp under the bonnet and as I cruise everywhere as soon as I open up that loud pedal I***8217;m always left in shock . Truelly can***8217;t use the power on street at all. It***8217;s so quick and so loud and constantly worried if the rozzers are hiding anywhere or can hear you a mile off.


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm finding 1100bhp and 800ft/lb fairly sweat inducing on public roads to be honest. It's so brutal compared to my last 670/610 car but I'm driving the new one less (time constraints right now) so I've not had the chance to acclimatise to the new power like I did with the old car.

Hoping to take it to Europe in the spring for some bonding :chuckle:


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)




----------



## BLACKEMPEROR (Dec 19, 2018)

700hp at 3500lbs


----------



## Tekki (Feb 12, 2017)

A stock 562bhp for me as it's still under warranty!


----------



## Jontte (Jul 19, 2011)

I´m aiming for +600ish on road and +700ish hp on track. 
Will see on summer what she actually produces after rebuild.
Goal which i´m chasing is +300km/h on standing mail.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Jontte said:


> I´m aiming for +600ish on road and +700ish hp on track.
> Will see on summer what she actually produces after rebuild.
> Goal which i´m chasing is +300km/h on standing mail.


2 days after buying my 4.25 it did 194mph (186kmh) on a 1.1 mile runway, I think you will do that easily, you should be doing 130 in 1/4 mile (400meters).


----------

